# tanglefree



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

anybody know anything about there new deeks? the price is right thats for sure


----------



## normmcclean (May 16, 2010)

saw them at cabelas looked good but cabelas wanted $150 for them instead of 99 like most of the others carrying them. size is in between a hardcore and standard ghg. nice size plastic seems to be heavy but flexible. paint held up to the fingernail scratch test. I will be adding some to my dakota spread as soon as I can. will add numbers without too much size I have a smaller boat so size helps. worth trying out a doz.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I like mine so far. they could do a better job trimming/grinding the ends of the stakes though. i nearly punched a stake through my hand saturday morning in the dark. the bags that rogers sells with them are a little big for the dekes, but i guess thats better than the bags that they sold with the FA Lessers where the dekes didn't fit.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

the professor said:


> I like mine so far. they could do a better job trimming/grinding the ends of the stakes though. i nearly punched a stake through my hand saturday morning in the dark. the bags that rogers sells with them are a little big for the dekes, but i guess thats better than the bags that they sold with the FA Lessers where the dekes didn't fit.


do the bags fit with the stands? or do they just come with stakes?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

No the dekes will not fit in the bags with the stands on far as i can tell.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I've bought some and for 99.00 for 1/2dz there a great buy, I like the fact that the feeders are a one piece decoy. Here's a pic of both the active & feeders


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

New to this here's a pic of the active Tanglefree goose decoys


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

the one peice thing does sound appealing


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

do the stakes allow for some motion? they look pretty good and cant complain about the price!


----------



## dzlpwr4me (Jun 28, 2010)

Do these have a flocked head? Seems like a killer deal!


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup the heads are flocked, the motion base is the same style that Dakota & Hard Core use it seems to do a good job of providing motion in light winds.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Those look like some nice decoys, To bad I dont have any money! Are they painted or molded in color?


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I could be wrong but I don't know of any goose decoy manufacturer that "molds" in their color, everyone uses paint.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

The color is molded into a BIG FOOT why do you think they are so darn durable.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks I really didn't know.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Just bought a dozen of their mallard decoys. Don't look to bad. At 25 dollars a dozen might as well try them out.

:thumb:


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

I was just reading about the Bigfoots and yes they do use paint it says in there add that all the detail work is painted? Only a portion of the decoy uses a molded in color.


----------



## HonkerBonkerFloter (Oct 25, 2010)

Unrated said:


> I've bought some and for 99.00 for 1/2dz there a great buy, I like the fact that the feeders are a one piece decoy. Here's a pic of both the active & feeders


Where did you get them for $99?


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

Just go to rodgerssportinggoods.com and you'll see them there sold out of the actives but they still have feeders left.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

an update on the 18 tanglefree's i bought, the heads on the actives suck. they break off pretty easy. super glue seems to solve the issue, but hopefully next year the actives are 1 piece too or they re-engineer the head connection.


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

First I've heard of this, I have no problem with the active Tanglefree heads breaking.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Unrated said:


> First I've heard of this, I have no problem with the active Tanglefree heads breaking.


sent an email to tanglefree's customer service about the heads breaking and they are replacing them for free. good company! :beer:


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

for the money are these as good as bigfoots?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You can't compare these to Big Foots, sorry. For a cheap decoy I would say they are ok, if you don't want to spend the money for BF's, Dakota's, FFD's, or DSD's.


----------



## bradcrisco (Feb 24, 2010)

What are the measurements (length)on these, breast to tail?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone have anymore comments on the durability of these deeks!


----------

